# Flashplayer problem CM9



## Reef2009 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is there a fix or work-around for using flashplayer on hp Touchpad cm9?
All my browsers crash on pages with flash.

Sent from my HP TouchPad CM9 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## Reef2009 (Sep 18, 2011)

Am I the onlyone with flash player crashes
Stil in the latest 18 april update


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Works fine for me mate. Latest nightly.


----------

